# Specialized Tricross weights



## buzzb (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm looking at a Specialized Tricross Comp ('07) triple crank. Following the threads in this forum I am confused on the weight. One person listed 23.25 lb, while another listed 20 lb for the expert model, both 58 cm. The triple crank and heavier wheels on the comp make some difference, but 3.25 lb? Also interested in weight on Major Jake. Any data would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## eman2 (Apr 3, 2006)

These are recent measures - 58 tricross comp with bell 23.25lb on topeak stand/scale
For reference 55 Lemond poprad with canti's 22.5 with some dirt on the tires, a 55 lemond with disks also came in at 22.5 (that was on a fish scale -- it was hard to get a consistant measure -- so not sure if I believe it). A raliegh cross bike size 59 came in at 22.25-22.5 on the same topeak stand/scale.

The reason for the porky tri-cross is the fork - get something nicer and you could drop a pound. A bike shop owner told me a cx team that is using s-works tri-cross was using the same fork -- but this year they went with something else to reduce the weight.


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey buzzd
I have a 07 tricross expert double and with the Rovel wheels it was just over 20 1/2lbs with my American Classic Hurricane race wheel set its 19.5lbs. 
The expert double just has lighter parts on it. Not only dose it have a double crank but it’s a FSA carbon crank with the one piece bottom bracket. Dura-Aace rear D and a lighter wheel set.. 
If you have the money go for the Tricross Expert Double you will not be sorry! I love the thing. 
I’m done racing for the year so I all ready have fenders on it for wet riding days.
The handling and over all performance is far superior to my Redline. 
Dan…


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorey, off the subject....
The handling and over all performance is far superior to my Redline. 
Dan…[/QUOTE]
care to expand? I am looking at Special Ed for next year, have a '04 Conquest now. How is the TriCross better? Sizes? Spec?


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Sufamtn
Lets start with me because I think it’s comes down to fit. I’m 6’1” and have a 36” inseam so I have long legs; my Redline was a 59 witch should be fine as I ride a 61cm road bike. But I always fret like it was to big in the top tube for me and that my weight was a bit to far forward so the handling was never quite what I wanted. And it being all Alu it was starting to really beat me up (I’m 48) so I was after a smoother riding bike/frame.
Now all that being said I campaigned the Redline for 5 years and it did fine.
But now to the Tricross.
My Tricross is a 58cm with a bit shorter top tube allowing me to be back a bit farther then on the Redline witch seems to have really helped me, going down steep hills has be much better and it seams to track better in the deep mud. I could just rip the short steep hills witch I had to be more careful with in the past. The tricross feels much better in the drops and the hoods then the redline, and I can’t tell you how much better the ride is with the carbon stays and fork, and yes it’s a heaver fork then some of them out there but it has the “zert” fitting that really help with brake chatter witch can be a prob with some of the lighter cross forks. 
I always felt very slow on bumpy course and now I feel much faster. 
I lot of people have poo pooed the Zert fitting but I’m not one of them I think they ROCK!!! 
A lot of purest crosser will not like the Tricross because it has 3 water bottle mounts and rack and fender mounts, but I think it just make a nice bike even nicer and more useful. 
But in the end it comes down to fit and the Tricross just fits me better, and the parts package on the expert double is really nice, Ulterga shifters with a Dura-ace rear D and the FSA SLK compact MegaExo crank is sweet! 
It has the carbon zert seat post; I did ditch the stock saddle as I only use Flites. 
So there you go I hope that answers some or all of your questions. 
Dan…


----------



## eman2 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Tri-cross it is*

Well,

After a lot of talking and a lot of bike riding I am going to pick up my tri-cross comp tomorrow. It was between the tri-cross and a 06 lemond poprad with canti's. It came down to fit and being able to be fitted for the bike. The lemond was going to be bought out of state and I could not try before buy. I was also planning on adding a carbon fork to it. I feel I am getting a pretty good deal on the tri-cross -- deep down it is what I wanted. If I would have got the lemond I would have felt I settled somewhat. Not that the lemond is a bad bike. 

Ed


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey eman2 
well how is the bike? do you like it? 
Dan...


----------



## eman2 (Apr 3, 2006)

*I like it*

Dan,

The bike is nice. That carbon rear end just soaks up the pavement cracks and bumps. I don't have a lot of miles on it but so far so good. I probably could have done with out the triple crank, but you have to take what the bike comes with. No real issues to deal with. My only complaint would be the paint -- seems like there is a fair amount of dirt in the paint -- something that should not be there on a bike retailing for $1800. Other than that I just need to go out and ride. A light system and some ultra gator skins should help me get some more miles.

Ed


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

eman2 said:


> Dan, My only complaint would be the paint -- seems like there is a fair amount of dirt in the paint -- something that should not be there on a bike retailing for $1800.


Wait, are you being sarcastic? It's hard to tell online when someone is joking sometimes.
The Tricross Comp comes with intentionally fatiqued/scuffed looking paintjob by design.


----------



## eman2 (Apr 3, 2006)

*not being sarcastic*

No I am serious. As I rub my hand over the paint there are small pin size raised spots -- maybe its not dirt but its something that should not be there -- maybe it is weld spatter and they should have taken a light grit sand paper to the frame to prep before paint. The gloss of the paint is fine -- just that prep detail they missed. The paint job -- the scuffed look -- When I first saw the bike it looked like it was not wrapped properly in the box and got scrapped up -- then I got closer and saw it was the paint -- it has grown on my. If I had my choice of paint color I would have wanted something more bold with pizazz --- I really like the red metallic paint used on the 07 Lemond Poprad.


----------

